#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  > [故事] 【不定期更新】《～神樂獸曲～獸之神曲迴響之際》 [8/19更新14章：土石與紙牌]

## 夜落白櫻

維持了千百年的和平，是否會在哪一天消失無蹤？
　　傳說所敘述的「惡戰」，是否會在哪一天爆發？
　　

　　【羅奇里爾城，中央廣場「同盟大廈」。】
　　「喵……那麼真是感謝您。」

　　「哪裡，那麼在這裡祝您任務順利。」

　　收好羊皮紙捲，著西裝、戴黑帽的灰貓，奇魯，踏著輕快卻不失優雅的步伐離開了同盟大廈。

　　「喵……這種委託，不用讓吾親自出馬也可以吧，就交給新來那兩個小傢伙啦。」

　　拐了幾個彎，遠遠已經可以看到寫著「Assasin Guild」字樣的門牌，還有插在門牌上的那顆骷髏頭。

　　推開大門，奇魯將帽子拿下，對著坐在沙發上的白毛狼少年，夜落白櫻說：「喵呀，小白櫻，吾剛剛接了份委託，覺得挺適合你的喵……」

　　「委託？」奇魯將羊皮紙捲交給白櫻，白櫻接過後便打開好好的閱讀。

　　委託的概要是，護送旅行商隊到鄰國「安威王國」的首都吉里厄。

　　「只是個小小的護送而已，對小白櫻來說應該很簡單吧？」

　　「那倒是……不過只讓我自己去嗎？」白櫻問。

　　「喵，吾想讓奈希跟著小白櫻一起去。」奇魯指著坐在一旁，帶著白色面具的黑衣小丑，奈希。

　　「命令，領受。」

　　白櫻站了起來，將羊皮紙捲好後交還給了奇魯。

　　「到任務開始還有2個小時……先整理整裡吧，奈希？」白櫻提議。

　　「命令，領受。」

　　說到奈希，有時也覺得他是個怪人。
　　
　　除了講話永遠都是無情感的棒讀這點，最神秘的地方應該是那白色的面具。
　　
　　到底在面具下是怎樣的臉呢？……白櫻這麼想著。

　　＊＊＊

　　2小時後，白櫻和奈希離開刺客公會，往同盟大廈走去。

　　「好囉……那麼護衛委託的委託人在哪裡呢……」白櫻語畢，一旁的雌性熊獸人走了過來。

　　「不好意思，請問你們是接下商隊護衛委託的……？」

　　「是的，您是委託人嗎？」白櫻禮貌的問。

　　「是的！容我先自我介紹，我叫做米蓮，是商隊頭領的女兒。」米蓮對著白櫻和奈希鞠了個躬。

　　米蓮是個漂亮的女子。但是白櫻不敢詢問她的年齡，因為奇魯曾說過這麼一句話：「女性的年齡是最不可詢問的機密」。

　　「請多指教，我叫做夜落白櫻，而他是奈希。」白櫻說：「那麼，這次的目的地是安威王國境內的吉里厄城，沒錯吧？」

　　「是的！麻煩你們了！」

　　「還有啊，我們這次也順便委託了遊俠公會……」米蓮說。

　　──有種不好的預感。

　　正當白櫻這麼想的時候，有人走了過來……


　　待續。

【以下閒聊】
最終我還是把他寫成長篇了(爆
聽說接下來我要陷入段考週......
未來會有更多角色嘣嘣嘣的跳出來喔！(不要跳痛
總之請不用期待下一章(欸

----------


## 夜落白櫻

[二章：寒氣]

　　一名綠鱗黑毛、背著長桿狙擊槍的赤眼龍獸人朝著白櫻走來，身旁還跟著……應該說飄著一戴著黑色面罩和骷髏形眼罩，灰色毛髮的犬獸人。
　　
　　「喔！這不是刺客公會的新人嗎？叫做白櫻來著？」龍人笑著說。

　　龍人的名字叫做戴納索斯，是隸屬於遊俠公會的傑出狙擊手。

　　而一旁的犬獸人叫做彭恩，同樣隸屬於遊俠公會，但彭恩使用的既不是弓箭也不是槍砲，而是一把樣貌特殊的長槍。

　　「戴納，很沒禮貌，不要隨便裝熟。」彭恩懶散的說。

　　戴納笑了笑，轉頭對著一旁的米蓮說：「嘛，委託人小姐，是不是也差不多該出發了呢？」

　　──轉移話題的速度還真快。

　　白櫻心裡跳出了這句話。

　　「是的！那麼麻煩你們了！」米蓮坐上了排在最前頭的馬車，而白櫻、奈希、戴納和彭恩則分別走在馬車的兩側。

＊＊＊

　　離開了羅奇里爾，首先要穿過占地極廣的「千木之森」，才能抵達目的地的吉里厄。

　　戴納從包裡拿出了簡便式的地圖，用龍爪估算著最短能抵達的時間。

　　「至少得要7到10個小時啊……」戴納喃喃自語。

　　7到10個小時，不長不短的時間啊……

＊＊＊

【兩國交界，千木之森中。】
　　過了許久，商隊的馬車已經進到森林深處，卻停了下來。

　　「嘿嘿……這一隊馬車看上去就是旅商嘛！把錢交出來！」馬車被一群土匪攔了下來，停在半路上。

　　「不交出錢的話就把人留下來吧，那隻母熊身材挺不錯的啊！」疑似盜賊老大的豺狼獸人這麼說道。

　　──看上去就是雜魚嘛。白櫻心想。

　　「無視於我們幾個……你們是白痴啊？」戴納側身，將手放上了狙擊槍的槍托。

　　「你們幾個？不就只有你一人嗎？哈哈哈哈哈！」

　　也是，會只看到戴納一人也不能怪他們眼睛太差，畢竟彭恩浮在空中，沒被看見是很正常的。而兩名刺客在隱蔽身影方面也是專業級別的，瞬間就將身影藏匿在附近的樹叢中。

　　「倒也是……你們『只看到』我一個人啊！」

　　突然，大量的撲克牌從天而降，成功的將盜賊們的視線引開。

　　下個瞬間，一道銀色的刀光閃過，從樹叢中閃出身影的白櫻手持銀色的小刀，精準的刀法讓一個個盜賊都負傷倒地。

　　還來不及搞清楚發生了什麼事，盜賊老大突然感到有種冰冷的物體靠上了他的脖子。

　　「滾。」不帶絲毫情感，冰冷的聲音如此警告著。

　　「咿──！」

　　發出了一聲意義不明的慘叫，盜賊老大的身子順間軟了下來。

　　「再不滾休怪我無情。」

　　「大人饒命啊──！」盜賊老大瞬間夾著尾巴落荒而逃，方才囂張跋扈的氣燄完全消失殆盡。

　　白櫻收起小刀，碎碎念著：「真是夠了，沒有實力就不要當什麼盜賊嘛……好手好腳的不去找個工作……」

　　正想將那些受傷的盜賊搬到一旁的樹叢，白櫻卻感到了一股不尋常的寒氣。

　　這股寒氣無疑是從站在白櫻背後，淡水藍色毛髮的虎獸人身上散發出來的。

　　冰冷中，白櫻似乎感受到了，那夾雜在其中的殺意。

　　待續。

[以下廢話時間]
我覺得我寫的有那麼一點跳痛（認真點好不
揪竟~這夾帶殺意的寒氣是誰散發出來的呢~
倒底是誰呢~是誰呢~
敬請期待也許寫不出來的第三章！
還有希望大家可以給我回覆或是一些建議w(?)

----------


## 曜狼

那股寒氣不就是...！（摀嘴

目前都覺得故事展開行雲流水，而且馬上就遭遇事件這點不錯
希望之後能多一些內心戲或角色思路，以目前的方法撰寫應該會很精彩:3

話說我給的設定會不會太難派上用場QQ

----------


## 夜落白櫻

[三章：復仇]

　　陣陣寒氣傳來，白櫻不禁打了個哆嗦。

　　「……」待機中的奈希、彭恩以及戴納擺出了備戰姿態。

　　「為什麼放跑了他們……」對方冷冷的開口。

　　「蛤？」白櫻疑惑的歪頭。

　　即使對方是盜賊，可又沒有對我們做出什麼傷害……我也沒必要殺了他們吧？何況對方是不同國家的人……隨便動人可會引起國際問題的。

　　白櫻還在腦子裡思考著要如何回答時，眼前的老虎便以迅雷不及掩耳的速度衝了過來，靈活的用兩把短刀發動了驚濤駭浪般的攻勢。

　　「──！」白櫻舉刀抵擋，卻被逼得不停向後退。

　　「彭恩！幫我搭個狙擊台！」戴納將槍取下，從口袋裡摸出一個紅色的單片目鏡，配戴在右眼上。

　　「停止。」正當彭恩準備用骸骨搭建臨時狙擊台時，奈希出聲阻斷了彭恩的動作：「交給白櫻就好。」

　　「嘖……」戴納略為不滿的將槍扛在肩上。但是考量到這種近身戰鬥的場合，亂開槍有可能會傷到自己人，戴納還是妥協了。

　　「奈、奈希！保護好商隊的馬車！小心不要被我這裡波及到了……哇！」

　　分心的後果，白櫻的肩膀被虎獸人劃了一道傷痕。

　　「接招吧……『冰』的魔力啊！」虎獸人伸出手，掌心對準白櫻。

　　冷冽的寒氣朝白櫻襲來，冰晶在白櫻的雙手上增生，將白櫻的手掌整個凍結。

　　「什……！」先是驚訝，卻僅僅持續了幾秒，白櫻馬上又鎮定下來。

　　「好不容易找到了那些傢伙……卻又被你放跑了……那就讓你來代替他們受死吧！」

　　對方提著雙刀一步一步靠近，白櫻卻毫無懼色，反而開始低聲喃喃自語。

　　「為了報父母的一箭之仇，死吧！」虎獸人將刀高舉，準備朝白櫻刺去。

　　在刀子即將刺中的瞬間，白櫻一個靈巧的側身閃過，順勢用包覆住手掌的冰晶往對方的下巴敲去。

　　將對方擊退後，白櫻的手上開始散發出了陣陣熱氣，灼熱的『火』之魔力瞬間將冰晶熔解。

　　「什麼！居然熔掉了……」

　　「哼……這種半吊子的冰魔力是什麼也都凍不住的……」白櫻一個箭步衝上，將刀尖抵在虎獸人的脖子上。

　　由於發生的太快，一旁保護馬車不被波及的三人也看的目瞪口呆。

　　「你剛剛說什麼……報仇？」白櫻冷冷的開口。

　　「復仇？就因為復仇，所以你可以隨便攻擊人？」

　　「真是夠了……難道只有你體會過失去家人的痛苦嗎……？」白櫻大吼：「我的父母……我的父母，就在我的面前被殺掉了啊！」

　　似乎看到了白櫻眼眶充斥著淚水。

　　「……但是那又怎麼樣呢？難道復仇成功後……他們就會復活？」

　　白櫻狠瞪著虎獸人，渾身散發一股極為負面的氣息，刀尖又再度朝向了虎獸人。奈希見狀，連忙走上前去抓住白櫻。

　　「適可而止。」

　　奈希抓著白櫻的肩膀，白櫻才慢慢將刀子放下，可刀尖卻還是向著虎獸人。

　　「不能殺目標以外的人。」奈希這麼說，白櫻才完全將刀子放下。

　　不想憶起的畫面再度浮現腦海，彷彿永不停止的雨、濺灑在牆上的血跡、血與脂肪的腥臭味……

　　為什麼，又想起這些……

　　待續。

－－－
【聊天時間】
咕咳啊啊我總算是弄出來了（炸
之後要段考了所以這幾天都先不更新囉
先在這裡給大家說一下（？）

----------


## 夜落白櫻

> 那股寒氣不就是...！（摀嘴
> 
> 目前都覺得故事展開行雲流水，而且馬上就遭遇事件這點不錯
> 希望之後能多一些內心戲或角色思路，以目前的方法撰寫應該會很精彩:3
> 
> 話說我給的設定會不會太難派上用場QQ


是......不能說~~~說了就劇透了~~~
曜狼給的意見我會試著把他描繪出來的~感謝回覆
然後當然不會啦www我會盡我所能的寫出來的www

----------


## 傑克

喔喔喔更新惹(?
目前看來劇情的緊湊程度拿捏得當，
腳色動作刻劃仔細(老師語氣
而且有種吸引我繼續看下去的魔力(?
這篇我一定打六級分(((

話說除了寫文之外，段考也要注意啊

----------


## 曜狼

架狙擊台那裏有點小驚訝OWO
因為這句話帶出了緊張感，有意思=w=
不過後面情緒...不...應該說氣氛，*「你剛剛說什麼……報仇？」白櫻冷冷的開口。*，這句轉變的有點突然
也許可以加上白櫻聽到＂復仇＂兩字時的情緒動搖表現
讓讀者覺得「糟糕不妙，敵人講了什麼不得了的字的樣子」
然後接下後面的轉變會更合理而且有戲劇性:3

不過這隻有著冰魔力的虎人還真是ww立馬被擊退了
衝太快講錯話，結果讓對方爆氣打敗自己，希望下次出場冷靜一點XD（？

----------


## 夜落白櫻

[4章：寒氣再度傳來]

　　擺脫虎獸人後，商隊的馬車再度向前行駛。

　　「奈希，可以問你個問題嗎？」戴納一邊走，一邊戳了戳奈希帽子上的金色鈴鐺球。

　　「請。」

　　還真省字啊這傢伙……戴納持續戳著鈴鐺球，鈴鐺球發出了叮叮噹噹的聲音。

　　「你帶這帽子不會影響到工作嗎？叮叮噹噹的。」

　　「否定，目前還沒有因為帽子而失敗過。」

　　「挺厲害的……倒是，還有個更想問的問題啊。」

　　「請。」

　　「……白櫻過去，到底是發生什麼事情？」戴納先是沉默了一會兒，才慢慢開口。

　　「無解，我只知道白櫻的父母，出意外過世了。」

　　戴納一副「原來如此」的表情，龍爪還是不停的戳弄著鈴鐺球。

　　「出意外了……嗎？」一直保持著沉默的彭恩也忍不住開口，也順便降落到了奈希身旁，當然，沒有落地。

　　「肯定，白櫻是這麼說的，有問過詳細，被拒絕。」

　　越問越好奇啊……但是看來問本人也不會有答案呢。戴納在腦中做出了這樣的結論。

【千木之森中，商隊的馬車上。】

　　怎麼……搖搖晃晃的……？

　　回過神時，白櫻發現自己處在馬車上。

　　「那個……你沒事了嗎？」

　　白櫻看了看周圍，向米蓮詢問自己是什麼時候上馬車的。

　　米蓮向白櫻說，打從白櫻被奈希拖回來之後，口中不斷碎碎念著「復仇」之類的詞語，奈希經過米蓮父親的同意後才將白櫻扔到馬車上的。

　　「真是失態……明明應該是我來保護商隊的……」白櫻撐著頭。

　　「不要緊的……每個人都有不想回憶的過去的……」米蓮試圖安慰白櫻。

　　「真丟臉啊……我這個大傻瓜……」白櫻賞了自己幾個耳光，試著想讓自己的情緒鎮定一點。

　　「不、不要緊嗎……？」米蓮看著白櫻，略帶擔心的問。

　　「嘎啊啊好痛好痛……」白櫻深深吸了口氣：「總算是鎮定下來了……可是好痛。」

　　「真的沒事嗎……？」

　　「沒事的，倒是現在可不是休息的時候……我也要執行任務才行！」

　　或許是聽到了白櫻講話的聲音，馬車外的奈希稍微拉高了音量，問：「白櫻？你清醒了？」

　　「講得真難聽，我又沒有睡著！」

　　不顧馬車尚在行駛，白櫻直接帥氣的從車上跳了出去，卻差點跌在地上讓臉跟地板親密接觸。

　　「……你根本就還在睡吧。」浮在半空中的彭恩看到了這一幕，不禁吐槽。

　　「我才沒有！」

　　太陽緩緩沉沒在樹林間，天色也漸漸暗了下來。

　　＊＊＊

　　「天黑了呢……要繼續向前嗎？」

　　白櫻抬頭仰望，月亮已經高掛半空，明亮的月光灑落在森林裡。

　　「繼續走吧，已經可以看到些許燈火了喔。」戴納指向前方。白櫻順著戴納所指的方向看去，的確是看見了不少亮光。

　　──看來繁華程度不輸給羅奇里爾呢。

　　「照這樣下來，大概再走個30分鐘就會到了，加油！」戴納說，語氣活像個出門遠足的小孩子。

　　戴納剛說完，就發現馬車停了下來，而米蓮則抱著一個小布袋從馬車上跳了下來。

　　「米蓮小姐？馬車怎麼突然停下了？」彭恩再次降低了漂浮的高度，但還是沒有落地。

　　「父親說，護送到這裡便可以，這次辛苦兩公會的各位了。」米蓮將布袋地給了白櫻，又說：「這是這次任務的報酬，還請各位自行分配，不要吵架喔。」

　　白櫻有點傻楞的接過布袋，米蓮接著說：「裡面總計是8000佩盧，這次辛苦各位了。」

　　8000佩盧……該說真不愧是商人，出手就是豪邁嗎？

　　「哪裡哪裡，要是下次還有委託，歡迎找我們遊俠公會啊！哈哈哈……！」

　　「話太多了，戴納。」長槍的槍柄猛然往戴納的後腦杓撞去，笑到一半的戴納差點咬到舌頭。

　　「會的！還請各位回程時一路小心。」米蓮鞠了個躬。

　　與商隊的馬車分頭後，四人便往回程的路走。

　　而在一旁，四人沒有注意到的樹叢中，一對獸瞳映照著月光。

　　隱隱約約，白櫻似乎又感受到了先前那種寒氣。

　　只是這次，沒有那麼冰冷了。

　　待續。

【聊天時間】
因為種種原因有點失落，但是我很快的振作回來了（你想表達什麼
先別說了我覺得我的思想太跳痛了，讓我去牆角站個五分鐘
再來因為要月考了就先不處理進度了(?)
感謝各位啦^^/

----------


## 火焰翼星

好好奇白櫻的過去啊~~~ (?
護送任務總算是順利結束了
沒想到最後又冒出寒氣了
正好最近很熱可以消暑  ((別
期待下一話呢，白櫻加油
段考也是 ~

----------


## 艾德諾爾

特別覺得奈希這個角色，在說話和帽子上有鈴鐺的設定相當可愛w

　　雖然一行人完成了護送的任務，但讓人會有接下來好像會發生什麼事的感覺(･ω´･ )
　　不知道是我思想太黑暗了還是怎麼的（掩面
　　總覺得商隊會給這麼多報酬，卻又在這樣夜晚的森林裡和白櫻一行人說任務完成……

　　被暗算了，對吧？(눈‸눈)（欸

----------


## 夜落白櫻

[5章：再度碰面？]

　　

　　持續向前走了一段距離，四人又回到了那跟虎獸人對峙的地方。

　　「這裡是……剛才戰鬥的地方吧？」白櫻看了看地上凌亂的腳印，又看了看一旁樹叢中附著上冰晶的葉片。

　　「肯定。」奈希抬起頭，帽子上的鈴鐺叮鈴鈴的響著。

　　正當四人討論著要不要乾脆先在這裡稍做休息時，後方的樹叢傳出了不尋常的摩擦聲以及金屬的碰撞聲。

　　「沙沙。」「鏘鏘。」

　　白櫻將手放到刀柄上方做好拔刀的準備，另一隻手抱著放有金幣的布袋，奈希則不知道從哪裡變出了兩把造型特殊的短刀。

　　一旁的戴納從腰帶上的槍套掏出了兩把左輪手槍，而彭恩身後的長槍也開始在主人身旁盤旋。

　　「沙」的一聲，一名提著大砍刀的獸人從樹叢間跳了出來。

　　月光照耀下，四人才漸漸看清楚了對方的臉，赫然發現眼前的獸人，正是被白櫻威脅到夾著尾巴落荒而逃的盜賊老大！

　　「又是你啊……那麼喜歡被虐待？」戴納瞇起眼睛，輕輕的壓下左輪手槍的擊錘。

　　「哼！這次可不只我一個，出來吧！兄弟們！」一聲令下，從左右兩側竄出更多盜賊，數量居然比方才還多上很多。

　　盜賊們將白櫻等人團團包圍，幾乎每個人身上都有被刀刺傷的痕跡，卻像是完全沒受過傷一樣的提著武器，隨時準備開戰。

　　「我去，這群盜賊是蟑螂嗎？命還真硬。」白櫻的腳旁發出了紫色的光，一個淡紫色的洞就這樣張開，白櫻便將布袋放了進去。

　　那是白櫻的特殊能力──幻夜虛空，能隨時隨地張開異空間入口的能力。

　　聽了白櫻的話，奈希立刻反駁：「否定，才沒有這麼大隻的蟑螂。」

　　「……這叫比喻。」

　　在兩人鬥嘴的時候，眼前一個盜賊突然撲了上來，一刀就往白櫻的臉招呼過去。幸好白櫻閃得快，不然這下可得要毀容了。

　　白櫻也不遑多讓，反手抽刀擋住了對方的第二次攻擊，再抽出了另一把短刀架開了對方的大砍刀，順勢往對方的小腹用力一踹，把他踹得老遠。

　　一旁的奈希則不慌不忙的走進盜賊群裡，華麗的舞動小刀，盜賊們不是肚子被刺傷，就是脖子被劃上一刀，頓時血花四濺、屍橫遍野。

　　奈希臉上那沾染鮮血的白色微笑面具，在月光照耀下卻變成了惡魔般的瘋狂笑容，而那毫無感情的聲音這麼說道：「血夜馬戲，落幕。」

　　──這傢伙真厲害。白櫻暗暗在心裡稱讚奈希。

　　而在另一邊，手持雙槍和眾多盜賊對峙的戴納以及，懸浮於半空的彭恩。

　　盜賊們一聲大喊，數十人朝著戴納一擁而上。戴納非但沒有往後退，反倒是一派輕鬆的將兩把槍向前舉，不疾不徐的開槍射擊。

　　子彈從槍口擊出的瞬間發出紫光，在紫光中，一發一發的子彈化成一根根的白骨刺樁。而子彈變化的骨樁也不在筆直的向前飛，而是以一種詭異的姿態懸浮停止在半空中。

　　戴納將右手向前伸，對準了帶頭的盜賊，緩緩的扣下了板機。

　　最後一發子彈擊出的瞬間，彭恩的右手一揮，懸浮在半空的骨樁也跟著高速向前飛去。

　　「合技．死骨龍牙！」最後一發子彈在光芒過後也變成了骨樁，無數根骨樁從四面八方突襲，卻都巧妙偏離了要害，僅僅對那一群盜賊造成不小的心靈創傷。

　　眼看著人海戰術也無法戰勝四人，盜賊老大一轉身，居然又想夾著尾巴逃跑了。

　　「給我站住。」

　　伴隨著寒氣，一個眼熟的身影出現在了四人的面前。


　　待續。


【閒聊時間】
終於考完試了（炸裂
這是考試中也不忘構思故事的人（你給我等等
當然呢這集還是沒讓他出來啊
還請各位繼續關照我這不成熟的小小作品w

----------


## 夜落白櫻

[6章：同伴]

　　手持雙刃的虎獸人踏著冰晶，直盯著意圖逃跑的盜賊老大，散發出驚人的壓迫感。

　　「給我站住。」

　　語畢，虎獸人的身軀如幻象一般消散，又在盜賊老大的背後重新現形，雙刀死死架住他的脖子。

　　──這人也真夠悲慘的了，短短不到3小時內就被架住脖子兩次了呢。身為其中一次用刀架住盜賊老大脖子的兇手的白櫻心裡暗暗想到。

　　盜賊老大被虎獸人的舉動震懾住，就連呼吸都不敢。

　　「就這樣把你給冰凍起來……在冰眠之棺中後悔你的所做所為吧！」冰之魔力從虎獸人的手上竄升，從刀尖傳往盜賊老大的脖子，從脖子上一點一點的將他冰凍起來。

　　白櫻本想上前阻止虎獸人，卻被戴納擋了下來。

　　虎獸人將盜賊老大凍結到只剩下頭部能夠活動，冷冷的說：「就這樣在森林裡反省吧！」然後將抓起他那被凍結的身體，往森林深處扔去。

　　處理完了盜賊，虎獸人轉過身來，四人又各自提起武器警戒了起來。

　　「等、等等。」語氣和方才完全不一樣，虎獸人看著警戒狀態的四人說：「我不是回來跟你們戰鬥的。」

　　「我們怎麼相信你？」白櫻壓低身子，彷彿隨時都會衝上去給他砍個幾刀：「你剛才可把我砍傷了啊。」

　　「再說了，如果不是為了跟我們戰鬥，那為什麼不停止魔力流動？」白櫻望向對方周遭的葉片，全都附著上了一層薄薄的冰晶。

　　「不、不是這樣的，我真的無意要跟你們戰鬥…..」虎獸人一邊說，一邊將手上的雙刀往地上扔：「我還沒辦法完全的控制好魔力……」。

　　「無意戰鬥啊，那就好說話了。」戴納收起左輪手槍，淺笑著問：「有什麼事嗎？」

　　「你們……你們是冒險者對吧？能不能讓我跟你們一起去冒險？」

　　「否定，我們並非冒險者。」奈希手上的小刀化作一陣煙霧消散，對虎獸人說：「我們只是公會的成員。」

　　「公會？那是……？」虎獸人一臉疑惑的問。

　　奈希簡單的回答，但是聽那沒有任何起伏的聲音講了一串，連一旁的白櫻都覺得非常痛苦。

　　「順帶一提，我跟白櫻隸屬刺客公會，戴納和彭恩隸屬遊俠公會。」

　　「既然這樣……可以讓我加入嗎？刺客公會。」虎獸人問。

　　「否定，我們可以招攬會員，但是審核由副會長處理。」奈希說：「所以我們僅能讓你跟我們一起回去接受審核考試，無法保證一定會讓你加入。」

　　「奈希！就這樣讓一個來路不明的人……」

　　「肯定，我覺得他可以相信。」奈希望著虎獸人腳邊的雙刀說：「為了讓我們相信他無意戰鬥，他都把武器扔掉了。」

　　──你怎知道他不是騙你的……白櫻小聲地在心裡OS，表情滿是無奈。

　　「看來跟我們一點關係都沒有了呢……走吧，戴納。」彭恩自顧自的飄離，戴納看了看刺客公會的兩人，笑著說：「那，你們三個慢慢處理，我跟彭恩先走啦！」

　　「白櫻，就先這樣好嗎。」從微笑面具裡散發出了驚人的壓迫感，白櫻嚇得冷汗直流，奈希冷冷地說：「再耗下去今晚要住森林了。」

　　「好……好……」

　　看來白櫻也不反對，奈希又向虎獸人詢問：「問題，你叫做什麼名字？」

　　「我叫做艾斯克特，可以叫我艾斯就好。」

　　「理解，我叫做奈希，然後他是白櫻。」

　　兩人笑著互相握了手，雖然看不見奈希是甚麼表情。而一旁的白櫻卻暗暗在心裡發問：「為啥這人看到奈希那沾滿血的微笑面具還能這麼淡定的笑……？」

　　居然還笑得出來啊……面對那種看上去就比鬼還可怕的面具。

　　白櫻看了看眼前的老虎和……小丑說：「那就……我們也趕快回去吧……免得今晚真的要住森林。」

　　雖然嘴上全是不滿的話語，但是有新同伴的加入，白櫻其實也是高興的。

　　應該是這樣......對吧……？

　　待續。

【閒聊時間】
最近寫到失眠有點嚴重（誰想知道
我知道看上去非常超級very much 跳痛QQ
從早上寫到現在寫到損失了好多腦細胞（自己問題
總之白虎終於正式登場啦~(灑花

----------


## 艾德諾爾

這一章奈希說了好多話(ﾉ>ω<)ﾉ（咦
　　上一章說的「否定，才沒有這麼大隻的蟑螂」真的會讓人忍不住一笑呢w

　　不過有點意外的是，艾斯居然沒有直接報父母的被殺之仇(;ﾟдﾟ)
　　雖然盜賊老大被那樣丟在森林裡，最後應該也會活活餓死吧

　　雖然白櫻有些許顧慮的想法是比較保險的
　　但就算發生什麼狀況外的事，和奈希兩個人應該還是能好好地處理掉的吧( • ̀ω•́ )

----------


## 曜狼

覺得虎獸人的個性有點主角格呢，又冷酷又冷靜但又和藹可親的樣子（？）簡直像DRRR的帝人？
不過要是就這樣讓虎獸人加入公會的話，估計公會的戰力要增加不少:3
目前還看不太出來虎獸人是屬於策略型的、還是臥底型的（思）

至於最無口的奈希，反而比較會看人，但總有種最後會誤判的預感（？

----------


## 夜落白櫻

> 這一章奈希說了好多話(ﾉ>ω<)ﾉ（咦
> 　　上一章說的「否定，才沒有這麼大隻的蟑螂」真的會讓人忍不住一笑呢w
> 
> 　　不過有點意外的是，艾斯居然沒有直接報父母的被殺之仇(;ﾟдﾟ)
> 　　雖然盜賊老大被那樣丟在森林裡，最後應該也會活活餓死吧
> 
> 　　雖然白櫻有些許顧慮的想法是比較保險的
> 　　但就算發生什麼狀況外的事，和奈希兩個人應該還是能好好地處理掉的吧( • ̀ω•́ )


「肯定，我的房間裡出現了好多蟑螂。」by現實中的我
那老大沒被餓死也會被魔物嗑掉的（喂
究竟奈希到底在想什麼，才會同意帶他回公會呢？
下一章不會講，下下章也還是不會講
感謝噗吱回覆^w^/




> 覺得虎獸人的個性有點主角格呢，又冷酷又冷靜但又和藹可親的樣子（？）簡直像DRRR的帝人？
> 不過要是就這樣讓虎獸人加入公會的話，估計公會的戰力要增加不少:3
> 目前還看不太出來虎獸人是屬於策略型的、還是臥底型的（思）
> 
> 至於最無口的奈希，反而比較會看人，但總有種最後會誤判的預感（？


喔，這樣一講讓我想把它寫成反派了怎麼辦（やめろ
我還會繼續加油的w至於他是什麼型的這還要跟他討論
感謝曜狼回覆//

----------


## 夜落白櫻

[7章：炸彈]

　　三人回到公會大廳時，灰貓奇魯正與一名穿著黑色風衣的獅子獸人聊著天。

　　他正是刺客公會的另一名副會長──「炸彈狂魔」柏爾斯特。

　　「所以說……管他魔物還是啥的，全都讓我去炸掉就好啦！」

　　「正是因為不想讓你去搗亂喵……有人來了？」

　　奇魯抖抖貓耳，望向大門，柏爾斯特也跟著轉頭過去。

　　將門關上後，白櫻和奈希走上前，一同開口：「回報，委託完成。」

　　「喵呀……任務完成啦，辛苦你們了喵。」奇魯瞇著眼睛，微笑著說：「倒是，後面那位小兄弟有何貴幹喵？」

　　奇魯望著艾斯，一和奇魯對上眼，艾斯隨即感受到一陣陣驚人的殺氣傳來，不由自主的向後退了幾步。

　　「奇魯先生別鬧啦，我們雖然還好，但是外來的人不見得撐得住你那嚇死狼的殺氣威壓啊。」白櫻「砰」一聲坐到沙發上，奈希則坐到白櫻旁邊說：「可是艾斯是老虎。」

　　「……就說了這是種比喻。」

　　一旁的艾斯直冒冷汗，戰戰兢兢的走到奈希旁邊，奇魯正想詢問詳情，柏爾斯特就已經開口：「這隻小老虎來這裡要幹嘛？看起來不像是要委託任務啊。」

　　「回答，艾斯他想要加入刺客公會，所以找兩位副會長進行審核考試。」奈希回答，而一旁的白櫻便開始和奇魯聊起天來，順便將任務的報酬全數交給了奇魯。

　　看著白櫻一臉淡定的和不斷散發殺氣威壓的奇魯聊天，艾斯不禁想起了剛才在森林裡和帶著染血面具的奈希談話的情形，此刻他大概是了解白櫻當時的感受了。

　　「審核考試啊，那就明天早上吧。」柏爾斯特右手做拳頭狀敲了敲左手手掌，緩緩地站起身說：「那我去準備一下明天早上要用的東西……呼呵哈哈哈哈哈。」

　　──未看先猜一定是滿滿的炸彈。白櫻和奈希在心裡想道。

　　「喵，你叫做艾斯對吧……那小艾斯要先跟誰用同一間房間喵……」奇魯沉思。

　　「奈、奈希……可以嗎？」看來是被其他三人嚇個正著，又或許是只有奈希能跟他正常交流，艾斯思考了一下說。

　　「小奈希可以嗎？」奇魯。

　　「肯定。」奈希。

　　而當晚，在奈希的房裡，艾斯才見識到了刺客公會「最可怕的東西」。

　　＊＊＊

　　【隔日早晨，刺客公會「地底訓練場」。】

　　早晨，在奈希房裡被嚇得幾乎沒什麼睡的艾斯打著哈欠，跟著白櫻和奈希往地下訓練場走去。

　　「在奈希房裡睡不好？」白櫻問。

　　「呃……因為看到了某些東西……」艾斯打著哈欠說。

　　「總之你……加油吧，最好祈禱對手是柏爾斯特而不是奇魯先生。」白櫻拍了拍艾斯的肩膀，一邊推開訓練場的大門。

　　「我突然好希望對手是你們兩個……」艾斯碎碎念著。

　　「應援，要加油喔。」

　　訓練場的一邊擺放著數個草人，另一邊則是一個範圍廣大的場地，而奇魯和柏爾斯特站在場地邊等著。

　　「喵呀，終於來啦。」奇魯還是那招牌的微笑表情，而柏爾斯特手上拿著一條管狀物，前端還有一條引信。

　　「果然是炸彈，滿滿的炸彈啊……」艾斯將腰後的雙刀擺正後，戰戰兢兢的一步一步向前走去。

　　「那麼呢……」柏爾斯特拋了拋炸藥，笑著說：「只要你的刀能夠讓我受傷並流出一滴血，就算你過關，怎麼樣，夠簡單了吧？」

　　「喵呀，這次的題目還真放水呢，相較於上次兩個……」奇魯淺笑。

　　「哼，放水是放水，但他真的能夠碰到我嗎？」柏爾斯特語帶挑釁的說。

　　「試了才知道嘛……總之要加油喵，小艾斯。」奇魯拍了拍艾斯的肩膀。

　　 戰鬥一開始，只見柏爾斯特快步朝艾斯奔去，一把黑色短劍猛地朝艾斯刺去。艾斯雖然勉強避開，卻被眼前的畫面嚇了一跳。

　　沒擊中艾斯的短劍砍在地面上，地面隨即留下了漆黑的焦痕，並散發出淡淡的硫磺味。

　　「被那劍砍到的話……說不定會死掉啊！」

　　「就是這樣，別只想要躲喔，你要是一直躲我會直接用炸彈砸你的。」柏爾斯特重新握好短劍，再度朝艾斯奔去。

　　短劍再度朝艾斯的頭頂揮落，艾斯本想閃開，腳步卻沒有踩穩，直接在地上跌了個四腳朝天。

　　「砰！」

　　＊＊＊

　　「呼……呼……」艾斯趴倒在地，而柏爾斯特不慌不忙的將手中的短劍扔在地上，從袖口裡拿出一管炸藥，慢慢地走向艾斯：「那麼，是我贏了……」

　　「呼嘿嘿……那可不一定。」艾斯伸出手，柏爾斯特頓時覺得背脊一涼，轉頭一看，一把巨大的冰刃在柏爾斯特背後逐漸成形。

　　「什……！」

　　「這才是我的最後王牌──！」巨大的冰刃朝柏爾斯特揮下，劃開了他的黑色大衣，在他的胸口留下的一道淡淡的血痕。

　　「喵！由於柏爾立下的勝利條件是讓他流出血，所以這場戰鬥是小艾斯勝利喵！」奇魯在看到冰刃揮下後大聲地說。

　　「呿……很有刺客風格的最後一擊嘛，佩服。」柏爾稍微看了看流血的傷口，便伸出手將艾斯扶起來。

　　艾斯不穩地站了起來，淡水藍色的毛皮上到處都是黑色的污漬。

　　「讚嘆，艾斯好厲害。」一旁觀看的白櫻和奈希走了過來，奈希說，感覺得出來他正在開心。

　　身手真的不錯……但是反應能力還需加強……吧。

　　白櫻在心中暗自給出這樣的評價。

　　「喵呀，通過審核考試了呢，從現在開始，小艾斯也正式成為我們的一份子囉。」奇魯保持著一貫的微笑，卻感覺不出任何一點的殺氣。

　　「嘛……歡迎你……啦。」白櫻僵硬的笑著，又看了看身上同樣沾滿黑色污漬的柏爾斯特。

　　兩人身上沾染的硫磺味瀰漫在空氣中，使白櫻不由自主地打了個噴嚏。

　　「喵，既然考試已經完成了，你們兩個不如先去淨個身吧，不然等等很難對話的喵。」奇魯抖了抖耳朵，用貓掌揉了揉鼻子說。

　　「哼，也是呢。」柏爾斯特看了看自己的棕色毛髮，瞇起眼睛說：「不小心讓灰燼沾到毛了，感覺會很難洗。」

　　「意外的很愛乾淨呢這隻大貓……」白櫻小聲地說。

　　＊＊＊

　　待一虎一獅將身上的火藥灰沖洗乾淨後，五人離開了地下訓練場，回到公會大廳時，正巧聽到了門外傳來的敲門聲。

　　白櫻走上前去開了門，門口站著一名有著漂亮黑色毛髮的矮小狼人少年，金色的瞳孔炯炯有神，眼神中卻又帶著些許不安。

　　「嗯？有甚麼事嗎？」白櫻問。

　　「我、我想要……請你們幫我找一個人……」黑狼少年回答。

　　－－這個聲音，這個長相……我是不是在哪裡見過這個人……

　　在黑狼少年說話的同時，白櫻這樣想著。

　　待續。

【It's time to 閒聊】
不要問我為什麼閒聊用中文我不會告訴你是我不知道
感覺這次寫了那麼多裡面，最長的一篇（在混啊
我可愛的弟弟君終於要出場了AwA
白櫻的弟控開關終於準備打開了AwA
那麼大家下回見（你到底要表達什麼

----------


## 孤寂白虎

所以我在奈西的房間看到(消音)  說出來就不好玩了
不過還以為白櫻會把我寫成  
「呼嘿嘿……那可不一定。」眼前的艾斯笑著，然後艾斯本尊站在獅子後面快速揮一刀。
我的幻影能力完全沒用到啊QAQ

艾斯的幻影能力用途:1.創造分身 (分身有本尊相同能力，本尊可以與分身互換位子) 2.給予夥伴護盾  直到被敵人打破(有護盾狀況下傷勢與體力持續恢復) 3.幻化武器 (當艾斯身上沒有武器時會利用幻影做出武器戰鬥)4.快速移動到某個地點(遇到單體/範圍攻擊也能100%閃避)(限制短距離

----------


## 夜落白櫻

> 所以我在奈西的房間看到(消音)  說出來就不好玩了
> 不過還以為白櫻會把我寫成  
> 「呼嘿嘿……那可不一定。」眼前的艾斯笑著，然後艾斯本尊站在獅子後面快速揮一刀。
> 我的幻影能力完全沒用到啊QAQ
> 
> 艾斯的幻影能力用途:1.創造分身 (分身有本尊相同能力，本尊可以與分身互換位子) 2.給予夥伴護盾  直到被敵人打破(有護盾狀況下傷勢與體力持續恢復) 3.幻化武器 (當艾斯身上沒有武器時會利用幻影做出武器戰鬥)4.快速移動到某個地點(遇到單體/範圍攻擊也能100%閃避)(限制短距離


汪，因為我不知道你的能力可以怎麼玩所以就（這不是理由
而且柏爾能當上副會長也表示他有一定的實力，絕不是因為主角白櫻都還沒開無雙所以（所以什麼
總之謝謝白虎回覆//

----------


## 夜落白櫻

[8章：重逢]

　　「想找人啊……那是沒問題，總之先進來吧？」白櫻說。

　　「好、好的……」黑狼跟著白櫻走，白櫻帶著黑狼走到另一邊的桌子，從筆筒裡挑了支羽毛筆，並拿了張羊皮紙出來。

　　「來，麻煩你告訴我那個人的特徵吧。」

　　「嗯……他是一隻擁有美麗白色毛髮的狼，然後……他有一對鮮紅的眼睛……」黑狼少年想了一下，接下去繼續說：「然後……他的尾巴在接近末端處有點分岔，最後就是……他配戴著十字架的項鍊和黑色的圍巾。」

　　「怎麼你說的特徵我都有呢……哈哈。」白櫻開玩笑的笑著，一面快速的將黑狼講的特徵抄下來。

　　抄下最後一點，白櫻似是想起了什麼一樣，晃著筆問：「忘記問了呢，你叫做什麼名字？」

　　一邊問，白櫻注意到了黑狼右眼上的螺旋紋路，不禁心想：「螺旋紋路啊……該不會他真的是……？」

　　「我叫做……晨散……黑椿……」

　　「──！」

　　耳熟的名字、黑色的毛髮、金色的螺旋、矮小的身材、有點膽小的個性……無數記憶的破片在白櫻腦中旋轉。

　　「你是……小椿……？」白櫻不經思考就問。

　　「……？」黑椿歪著頭。

　　小椿……雖然只是兄長對自己的暱稱，卻總讓黑椿覺得非常溫暖……而眼前的這隻白狼叫出的這聲「小椿」，更是無比的溫暖……

　　眼前的白狼，莫非就是……

　　「哥……哥哥……？」

　　白櫻在此刻確信，眼前的這隻小黑狼，正是5年前自己失散的弟弟──晨散黑椿。

　　「哥哥……真的是白櫻哥哥嗎……」

　　「真的……我真的是夜落白櫻喔……」

　　黑椿的淚水奪眶而出，撲到了白櫻身上，一邊哭，一邊說著：「嗚……哥哥......總算找到你了……終於找到你了……」

　　白櫻緊緊抱住黑椿，摸著他的頭髮說：「對不起……讓你找了那麼久……」

　　＊＊＊

　　四人坐在沙發上聊天，奇魯首先注意到站在一旁、手中拿著羊皮紙的白櫻以及跟在白櫻身邊的黑椿。

　　「喵呀，小白櫻將任務單處理好了嗎？」奇魯問。

　　「處理是處理好了啦……」白櫻舉起羊皮紙捲，火焰的魔力流動從手掌竄升到羊皮紙上，瞬間將羊皮紙化成黑色的灰燼。

　　「回報，任務完成。」

　　眾人一愣，無法理解白櫻的意思，不是才剛將任務委託人帶進來而已嗎？怎麼會突然說：「任務完成」呢？

　　「喵？任務完成？」奇魯不解的望著：「黑狼小弟不是要找人嗎？小白櫻你根本就還沒出去找呢……？」

　　白櫻搖搖頭，微笑著說了一句：「他已經找到他想找的人了。」之後又補上一句：「而我也是……」

　　過了好一會兒，奇魯才理解的白櫻的意思，略帶驚訝的說：「莫非……黑狼小弟想要尋找的人是……」

　　「正是這個意思，奇魯先生還記得我說過的吧，我有一個跟我在5年前失散的弟弟。」

　　此時柏爾斯特從沙發上站起，朝白櫻走來，上下打量著黑椿：「黑色的毛啊……跟你一點都不像啊？」

　　「唯一像的地方只有眼睛那邊那個螺旋吧。」黑椿看著在身邊打轉的柏爾斯特，嚇得緊抓住白櫻的袖子，將自己藏到白櫻背後。白櫻看見這幕，臉龐瞬間蒙上半層陰影，微笑中溢出滿滿的殺意：「還請你別嚇到我的小椿啊，柏．爾．斯．特．先．生。」

　　「不要緊的小椿，雖然有點詭異……但是大家人都很好的喔。」一轉頭，白櫻馬上又恢復了溫柔哥哥的臉，輕聲的對黑椿說。

　　「哇啊…….這傢伙，超級弟控啊……」柏爾斯特望著有點閃亮的的兄弟倆，對白櫻做出了這樣的評價。

　　「肯定，畢竟是白櫻。」一直默默不語的奈希終於說話了，而且語出驚獸。

　　而白櫻已經蹲在地上，不顧旁邊還有人在看，自顧自的不斷蹭著黑椿的臉頰，面對白櫻突如其來的親暱動作，黑椿也沒有絲毫不高興的意思，反而是露出了很開心的表情。

　　終於又見到你了，這次再也不會放開你了……

　　待續。

【小小的抱怨一下下下下】
大家好這裡是這幾天都沒什麼睡覺的白櫻（目死
這次假日我要好好的睡個夠不要催我稿（沒人想催
總而言之弟弟終於登場了嘿嘿嘿AwA

----------


## 流星守護者(星守)

哇…弟控欸
話說篇名不是叫兄弟…(算了沒差 (？
恩各人還滿喜歡的
恩…總之加油吧～

----------


## 迪麗雅

出現惹，弟控白櫻OWO/((灑花
五年前失散的弟弟現在重逢白櫻各種說不出的開心
但之後如果有人要對小椿毛手毛腳的話，白櫻應該會把那個人揍死吧
繼續加油屋(( 有點詞窮QQ

----------


## 夜落白櫻

[9章：就像小孩一樣]

　　自從和黑椿重逢後，白櫻沒有一天不是黏在黑椿身邊的，而且每次都像是個小孩一樣黏在對方身旁，讓人完全不知道到底誰才是哥哥了。

　　「小椿──我要抱抱。」白櫻說。

　　「哥哥……拜託成熟一點啦，都已經是半個大人了……」黑椿無奈地搔了搔臉頰，但還是往白櫻抱了過去。

　　「小椿的毛好柔順好舒服……」

　　黑椿暗自嘆了口氣，望著自家不成熟的哥哥，雖然心裡有點無奈，但還是享受著對方撫弄自己毛髮的感覺。

　　而在一旁看見這種景象的刺客公會其餘四人，則都盡量保持著無視。

　　「原來白櫻這麼愛撒嬌啊……」柏爾斯特一副「真是看錯你了」的表情說。

　　「肯定，因為白櫻一直都像是個小孩子。」奈希淡淡的說。

　　「一直以為白櫻是個正經的人呢。」艾斯望著抱緊黑椿、不斷蹭著對方臉頰的白櫻說。

　　「喵呀，這樣也好嘛……小白櫻這樣也是挺可愛的喵。」奇魯語畢，眾人紛紛白了他一眼。

　　＊＊＊

　　一早，冰虎艾斯便跟著奇魯走到位於中央廣場的同盟大廈。離開時，艾斯手上多了一卷羊皮紙捲。

　　「嘎吱」的一聲，淡水藍色毛皮的虎獸人推開了白櫻房間的門，對著裏頭喊著。

　　「白櫻，有任務喔！」艾斯拿著羊皮紙捲，輕輕地拋著。

　　艾斯喊了幾聲，卻都沒聽到白櫻的答覆，而烏漆嘛黑的房裡卻傳來了陣陣呼嚕的聲音。艾斯在牆邊摸來摸去的尋找電燈開關，一開燈，便看到白櫻抱著一顆枕頭躺在地上，尾巴在地上拍來拍去的。

　　「小椿……呼嚕嗚……給哥哥抱抱……」白櫻說著夢話，尾巴還拍得越來越快。

　　「呃……白櫻？白櫻？」艾斯走過去拍了拍白櫻的臉，白櫻稍微睜開了一邊的眼睛，迷迷糊糊地說：「嗯……是艾斯喔……」

　　突然，白櫻從地板上跳了起來，抱著枕頭退了幾步，結結巴巴的說：「你、你怎麼會在這裡……你聽到了嗎。」

　　「嗯？聽到什麼？」艾斯頓了一下，裝傻的回答。

　　「沒聽到就好……」

　　白櫻望著艾斯，打了個哈欠問：「然後咧，你找我要幹嘛啊啊…….」

　　艾斯將羊皮紙拋給了白櫻，對方接住後便打開來閱讀。

　　「欸……為什麼啊……」看完了羊皮紙上的內容，白櫻小聲地抱怨著。

　　──四方公會的戰鬥演習……這是對新進會員實施的吧？為什麼上面會指定要求我一起去啦！白櫻暗自吶喊。

　　四方公會的戰鬥演習，是由坐落在羅奇里爾城四方的四個公會定期舉辦的大規模戰鬥演習，戰鬥採單場勝負制，基本上都是由戰士公會對上刺客公會，而魔導公會則對上遊俠公會。而獲勝的公會嘛……其實也不會有甚麼獎勵，這場大會僅僅是為了訓練各公會的新進團員而舉辦的。

　　在白櫻剛要加入刺客公會時，就曾經被奇魯硬是拉著去參加，結果很理所當然的被打得一敗塗地。

　　「我不要啦……」

　　「奇魯先生說，這個是強制性的呢，如果不參加的話……說要用甚麼蛇的來做懲罰……」艾斯摸著下巴說。

　　「不會吧……那、那奈希呢？他應該也有吧！」白櫻問。

　　「有喔。」

　　聽到這回答，白櫻瞬間覺得自己不是孤單一人了，雖然說艾斯也有參戰。

　　「咕啊……既然這樣……小椿也會去看啊，不能在小椿面前丟臉啊！」白櫻大聲的說。

　　艾斯愣了一下，突然將臉湊了過去：「欸，白櫻。」

　　「嗯？」白櫻歪頭。

　　「其實啊，我本來以為你是個挺正經的人……」艾斯一邊憋笑一邊說：「但是我想我錯了，因為我剛剛……不小心聽到你的夢話了……」

　　「什……！」白櫻瞬間炸毛，臉紅得像蘋果似的。

　　艾斯還是努力的在憋笑，而白櫻卻因為太過羞恥而有點失神。

　　「艾、艾斯！我拜託你啦！不可以告訴別人喔！」回過神來，白櫻這樣對著艾斯說。

　　艾斯最終還是忍不住笑出來了，白櫻著急地喊著：「有沒有聽到啦！不可以告訴別人啦啊啊！」

　　──簡直就像是個做了虧心事被發現的小孩子一樣。艾斯心想。

　　待續。

----------


## 夜落白櫻

[10章：那是魔獸……的眼睛]


　　稍做整理後，白櫻出了房間，正好看見正在吃早餐的柏爾斯特。

　　本來就有點亂的獅子鬃毛在睡了一覺起來後，顯得更加雜亂，看上去不免覺得有點頹廢。

　　「唔，白櫻啊，過來一下。」柏爾斯特吞下了口中的麵包，白櫻搔了搔腦袋，快步走了過去。

　　「我只是幫奇魯轉達而已，總之就是叫你去幫魔導公會那對新來的雙胞胎進行模擬戰鬥。」柏爾斯特煩躁的搔了搔後腦的鬃毛，接著吐出了ㄧ串意義不明的碎碎唸：「奇魯那個渾蛋到底在想甚麼……這種東西不會去找戰士公會啊……」

　　新來的雙胞胎？是那對總是帶著眼罩的棕毛犬獸人吧，好像叫做哈那和希那來著？

　　「那這樣……我不就要跟小椿分開了嗎……」白櫻縮在沙發上，一臉沮喪的說。

　　「你這弟控也真是夠了……幾個小時都忍不住？」柏爾斯特翻了個白眼：「那你之前這5年是怎麼撐過來的？」

　　「不管啦……我不想跟小椿分開啦……」白櫻像個小孩一樣嘟著嘴說。

　　柏爾斯特長嘆了一口氣，撐著額頭說：「快去，炸你喔。」

　　「知道了知道了……」白櫻鼓著臉頰，垂著肩膀走回自己的房間整理武器。

　　＊＊＊

　　過了許久，白櫻來到魔導公會前，看見一名拄著拐杖的年老狼獸人，身旁跟著兩名棕毛的犬獸人。看來就是那對雙胞胎了。

　　「嗚……說好要跟我們對練的人甚麼時候才來啦……」眼罩戴在右眼的犬獸人說：「等的我都想用『反射』打飛他了……」

　　「希那，別說大話，小心等等被打飛的是你。」另一名眼罩戴在左眼、閉著右眼的犬獸人說。

　　「唔……哈那又來了，每次都這樣！」

　　「那是因為希那每次都太驕傲。」

　　哈那和希那之間似乎激射出看不見的火花，一旁的白狼長者拄著拐杖走上前隔開看似隨時都會開打的兩人。

　　「好了好了……你們兩個別吵架嘛。」白狼長者推了推老花眼鏡，慈祥的說。

　　哈那微微瞥了希那一眼，哼了一聲轉過頭，看見了站在不遠處的白狼。

　　「有甚麼事嗎。」哈那問：「背著那兩把刀來這裡要做甚麼。」

　　深怕對方會往自己臉上扔一發魔彈，白櫻連忙揮揮手，說：「呃，我是、我是受我們副會長之託，前來幫忙那個……模擬戰鬥？」

　　「喔！來了來了！你就是那個要跟我們對練的人啊！」希那聽見了白櫻的話，興奮的說：「嘿嘿！蒼老！我們可以開始了喔！」

　　哈那用手撐著額頭，微微嘆了口氣。而被稱作蒼老的白狼長者拿下叼在嘴上的菸斗：「是嗎是嗎……總之，初次見面，老夫叫做蒼煌·萊恩哈特·伊亞諾特，現在在做算是負責引領新會員的工作。」

　　「初次見面，我是哈那，那邊很興奮的那位是舍弟，希那。」哈那維持著一號表情，語氣不斷讓白櫻聯想到自己公會的小丑奈希。

　　「此次模擬戰鬥，是由於會長想測試身為新進會員的我倆，才特地勞煩刺客公會的貓先生，希望沒有造成你們的困擾。」哈那有禮貌的說，還向白櫻鞠了個躬。
　　
　　此時，一旁的希那興沖沖地跳了過來，擋在哈那和白櫻中間，雙手搭在白櫻肩膀上：「嘛，我是不會輸給你的！在『反射』的面前你可似噗！」

　　話說到一半，哈那不知從哪裡拿出了把閃耀著金光的槌子，猛然朝希那的後腦勺槌了下去，害希那講話講到破音，還差點咬到舌頭。

　　白櫻被突如其來的一切嚇的楞在一邊，旁觀的蒼煌則摸了摸他那有些長度的鬍鬚，就像是爺爺在叮嚀頑皮的孫子般，他開口道：「你們兩個別鬧啦，人家可是專程來陪你們做模擬戰鬥的，別拖人家的時間啊。」

　　手中的金槌化成一道光，光芒在空中盤旋，重新組合成了一道金色的門，哈那靠在門上，伸手將門推開。

　　「那就不多說了，這是往模擬訓練場的通道。」哈那說完，轉身踏入門中，而希那也捂著後腦，腳步輕快的跳了進去。

　　白櫻看了看蒼煌，只見對方朝白櫻輕輕點了個頭，白櫻才深吸一口氣，抬起腳踏入門扉。

　　＊＊＊

　　一陣光芒過後，白櫻張開眼睛，發現自己身處在一片荒野中。

　　「空間魔法有點進步了喔，哈那。」跟在白櫻身後的蒼煌笑著摸摸鬍子，哈那微微向蒼煌鞠了個躬。

　　「那麼呢，事不宜遲。」蒼煌走到一塊大石頭前，用拐杖敲了敲地面：「這次戰鬥的規則嘛－－」

　　「－－將對方打到站不起來為止。」

　　三人一愣，這是什麼規則？打到對方站不起來？

　　「刺客只要將哈那或希那其中一人打倒就行……但要是太過火的話，老夫是會全力阻止你們的喔。」蒼煌說，然後就坐在那塊大石頭上。

　　「……既然這樣，就上吧！哈那！」

　　「啊……希那。」

　　兩人一同拉下眼罩，一股前所未見的龐大魔力伴隨著光芒迸裂開來。

　　龐大的魔力以破竹之勢朝白櫻襲來，其中卻感覺不到任何屬性，取而代之的是一種令人討厭的詭異感覺。

　　光芒散去，只見哈那闔著右眼，用金色的左眼看著白櫻，眼珠上還隱隱約約能看見魔法刻印。

　　而希那則是閉著左眼，銀色的右眼上同樣刻著魔法刻印，但是樣式與哈那的有所不同。

　　「這是什麼……令人討厭的魔力……」

　　白櫻忍不住向後退了幾步，壓低了身子，想迴避那種討厭的感覺，但是沒有甚麼效果。

　　過了不久，魔力的散發稍微減緩，討厭的感覺也逐漸消失。

　　「哇喔！這就是『烏奴迪魯斯之眼』的力量啊，還只是解放而已……」希那舔了舔嘴唇，朝哈那比了個手勢。

　　接到希那的指示，哈那便熟練的在空中寫出了幾段咒文，輕聲念道：「焦灼火玉！」

　　語畢，浮在空中的咒文瞬間扭曲，然後化成了幾顆熊熊燃燒的火球，「咻」的朝白櫻飛去。

　　就在火球即將擊中白櫻之際，白櫻一個側翻閃過，然後快速的從背後抽出了黑色刀柄的短刀，飛快的朝哈那奔去。就在白櫻接近哈那之時，一到淡綠色的旋風閃過，硬生生的將白櫻吹上了離地幾十公尺的空中。

　　突然被颳上高空讓白櫻吃了一驚，手忙腳亂的在空中掙扎著，最後在空中成了頭下腳上的狼狽樣。

　　「呃……」白櫻慌亂的調整自己的姿勢，卻被狂風吹的無法保持平衡，最後以一種奇怪的姿態停在半空中。

　　此時，哈那又開始畫上與方才不一樣的咒文，希那也在一旁寫下跟哈那相同樣式咒文。瞬間，咒文化成無數光球消散在半空中，而哈那的左眼與希那的右眼發出了更為巨大的光芒，金光與銀光在空中相互交融，形成了一隻巨大的野獸幻象。

　　「在空中也給我看好了，這就是我們的力量......！」

　　「『烏奴迪魯斯』魔獸之瞳。」當哈那開口，金色的光芒就更加耀眼。

　　「第二階段解放－－！」希那開口，銀色的光芒也跟著耀眼起來

　　半空中的白櫻被這道光閃的睜不開眼睛，而坐在大石頭上的蒼煌看著巨獸的幻象，不禁細聲讚嘆道：「這就是魔獸之力與獸人魔力結合的姿態啊.…..」

　　不久，光芒的範圍縮減到只環繞在兩人之間，巨獸的幻象也逐漸清晰－－是隻擁有黑色毛皮、左眼為金瞳、右眼為銀瞳、身上有紅色捲曲花紋的巨大獅子形野獸。而在野獸幻象最清晰的那刻，圍繞著白櫻的狂風瞬間消失，讓白櫻從高空中墜下，好在白櫻的反射神經敏捷，及時使用了能將傷害降到最低的招式「小夜拂」來緩降，但還是差點顏面著地。

　　「那麼就來場盛大的派對吧！」被銀光纏繞的希那咧開嘴笑著，而一組組由銀光構成的魔刻陣在希那身後排列，變成了對華麗的銀色翅膀。

　　被金光纏繞的哈那身後也展開了一對由金色魔刻陣組成的光翼，要是從遠處看去，或許會將兩人誤認為擁有發光翅膀的鳥獸人。

　　「……」握好短刀，白櫻重新架好了備戰姿勢，視線絲毫沒有偏移，直盯著哈那和希那。

　　下一秒，方才白櫻站立的地方飄過了一縷沙塵，卻不見白櫻的身影。

　　白櫻的身影在高空中閃過，右手紅光一閃，向下釋放了幾顆火球。火球直直的朝背著銀色翅膀的希那擊去，卻在撞到魔刻陣時被阻截了下來，然後硬生生的往上彈飛。

　　「－－！」白櫻非常驚險的側開，即使是自己製造的火焰球，打在自己身上也是不會毫髮無傷的。白櫻雪白的毛髮就被火球燒焦了一點。

　　臉頰的毛還在冒著煙，但此刻無法顧及那麼多，白櫻口中喃喃自語，赤紅色的魔力再度聚集，在空中又形成了顆大火球。

　　突然，哈那抬起手，魔刻陣全數移動到了掌心前，成了一道整齊的金色魔刻陣列，有如從天射下的金光之梯一般。

　　大火球在白櫻的吆喝聲中從天而降，但在擊中魔刻陣列時，本應轟碎魔刻陣的火球竟化成了紅色粒子，全數被吸收到了哈那體內。

　　「什麼……！」白櫻吃了一驚，立刻反手架好刀子，在高空中俯衝旋轉了幾圈，靠重力、離心力以及本身的力量，往魔刻陣用力一砍－－！

　　但，白櫻的刀卻沒能將魔刻陣擊碎，反倒是哈那微微一笑，輕聲念到：「擊返。」

　　方才被吸收的火之魔力粒子，透過哈那本身的魔力以及魔刻陣增幅了威力，使火球的規模遠比剛才來的大很多。

　　「咕－－！」

　　－－面對這詭異的能力，我真的……能打贏……？

　　就在白櫻思考時，火球已經逼近到了白櫻的面前……

　　待續。

【聊天吧聊天】
嗚喔喔喔我更新啦！！！
這次試著讓自己不要用對話的方式去帶動劇情，感覺非常好
總之，敬請期待下一篇啦！！！

----------


## 曜狼

一次連看三章，挺過癮的XD
照慣例先找錯字或找奇怪的地方～
「－－！」白櫻非常驚險的側開
其實我也不知道算不算錯字，只是讀到這裡覺得怪怪的
這裡還請小白試著修飾看看:3

然後我總算知道黑椿的個性了w雖然還是白櫻比較搶眼
果然弟弟就是讚啊～白櫻要好好疼愛才行嗄～（##

再來是最後的重點，我不得不說...
戰鬥寫的真好！畫面有、內心戲也有，光是兼顧這兩點就會很好看呢
以及角色的詮釋也很到位，確實如你後記所說的，不用對話推進劇情真的很棒！
希那和哈那這兩位真的很欠扁www果然經典雙人組合總是會造成歡樂的效果呢
還有蒼煌也很一股很老的樣子這就是蒼爺的樣子啊 (΄◞ิ౪◟ิ‵(##（被揍飛）

繼續保持下去嗷>wOb

（偷偷問一下，希那和哈那是不是直接用＂吸那裡＂、＂哈那裡＂的變化w（做好姿勢準被打）

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

蒼爺終於登場啦~~

看來就是個很會照顧晚輩的老者呢www

期待下一篇

----------


## 卡斯特

白櫻是弟控(筆記(#

總覺得裡面的角色都好強喔！！！
也超有個性的~~~
喜歡奈希的個性www好想問他一連串的問題喔/w\(×

第十章看來是場硬戰呢w！
不知道白櫻接下來會怎麼對付，反正絕對不會領便當的！(廢話
期待各種放大招～～～(?

然後幫優卡帶話，他說劇情很好看www

大概就這樣，期待下一章，白櫻別太累啦ww!!!

----------


## 夜落白櫻

[11章：白櫻，失控！]

　　熾熱的火球不斷逼近，白櫻閉上了眼睛，等待著那即將到來的「痛苦」。

　　頓時，天空被染成了一片火紅，巨大的火球吞噬了白櫻的身影。

　　「嗚……嘎啊啊啊啊啊！」

　　一陣慘叫過後，火球逐漸的變小、變小，直到最後完全的消散。而一團冒著煙的黑色團塊就這樣從天上掉了下來，掉到地上時，還不斷散發著一股焦臭。

　　「嗚！哈、哈那！怎麼辦啦！那個人他……」

　　看到這幅光景，坐在大石頭上的白狼長者蒼煌僅僅是推了下眼鏡，拿下叼在嘴上的菸斗，呼出了一口白煙，有點興奮說：「原來如此……那孩子，看來已覺醒的魔力不只一種呢。」

　　突然，散發焦臭的黑色團塊開始瓦解，裡面包裹著一團部分焦黑的白色毛髮。是白櫻。

　　被那樣的大火球擊中，理應上來說絕不可能沒事的，除非──

　　「被那種大火球打中還想要安然無恙……」蒼煌用推理的語氣說：「只能用比那更強的魔力去抵銷掉啊……」

　　「啊──這孩子，就像是『她』一樣呢。」蒼煌憶起了還身為第一線主將時的那段時光，曾與一名擁有黑色毛髮的女性狼獸人戰鬥過，當時對方所使用的魔力和白櫻一樣，熾熱的火焰以及幽冥的黑闇……

　　瓦解掉的黑色物質化成了紫色的粒子，圍繞在白櫻身邊，旋轉、旋轉、不斷的旋轉……

　　最後，紫色粒子在白櫻的背後勾勒出了一尊露出詭異笑容、拿著巨大鐮刀的死神幻影。死神全身披著棕色的破舊布袍，兩隻手枯瘦的像樹枝一般、唯一露出在外的臉皮腐朽潰爛，總之與神話中以骷髏形象示人的死神有很大的差距。

　　如果是骷髏形象的死神，看上去倒還不會那麼毛骨悚然，但白櫻背後那尊令人感到噁心的腐朽死神，可真叫人不敢恭維。

　　「嗚噁……」希那發出了反胃的呻吟聲，顯然是被那尊令人作嘔的死神嚇得想吐。

　　此時，白櫻緩緩地起身，眼神迷茫，還不斷散發出不祥的氣息，坐在石頭上的蒼煌也察覺到了事情的不對勁，但還是選擇繼續觀察。

　　突然，『闇』的魔力突然聚集在了白櫻手上，形成了一把彎曲幅度很大的紫黑色鐮刀。

　　白櫻高舉鐮刀，向著哈那揮下，而身後的死神也跟著做出了一樣的動作，兩道黑闇劍風朝哈那飛去。本想用魔刻陣吸收掉劍風並加以反擊的哈那在釋放出魔刻陣時，卻發現魔刻陣一個一個被擊破，正當劍風逼近時──

　　一旁的希那急忙撲上去推開了哈那，但小腿被劍風砍傷，傷口雖說不深，但是還是不停流著血。

　　「哇啊！」

　　哈那和希那雙雙跌倒在地，但白櫻沒有停下動作，眼看著巨大的鐮刀劈了下來－－！

　　「呀咧呀咧……現在的年輕人真是的……」

　　只見一把雪白的法杖伴隨著青藍色的電流從不遠處飛來，硬生生的將白櫻撞飛。

　　法杖的主人，也就是坐在一旁大石上的蒼煌，幽幽地說道：「完全不知道甚麼叫做點到為止呢……」

　　此時蒼煌的背上，長著一對印有深紅色六芒星魔刻陣的蝠翼，一旁的哈那和希那看到這副光景，不免嚇得冷汗直流。一邊背後跟著一隻死神背後靈，另一邊則是長著一對蝠翼，這種邪門的畫面不免令人敬而遠之。

　　白櫻以一個後空翻安穩的落地後，將鐮刀立在地上，口中唸唸有詞。一對黑闇之翼就從白櫻的背上長了出來，使白櫻的雙腳稍微離地。

　　「唉呀唉呀……」蒼煌的法杖飛回了他的手上，上面還殘留著些許的電流。

　　蒼煌在空中畫了個簡單的魔刻陣，晴朗的天空頓時烏雲密布。還傳出陣陣雷鳴，就像是暴風雨即將來襲的感覺。

　　蒼煌將法杖向前一指，霎時雷光大作，一道巨大的閃電直接打在白櫻身上！

　　「這、這是何等威力……」一旁的哈那和希那看傻了眼，明明只是最基礎的雷系魔法「落雷」，威力卻媲美高階雷魔法「降神鳴」。

　　「老夫說過了，要是太超過的話是會全力阻止你們的。」

　　青光逐漸變小，遭到電擊的白櫻卻若無其事地從閃電中走出，但穿在外面的黑色外套明顯已經弄得破爛不堪。

　　黑色的翅膀拍了拍，將白櫻帶離地面的同時，還順便將那已經不能稱之為外套的破布甩在地上，白櫻從高空俯視著地面上的蒼煌，而蒼煌也抬起頭看著白櫻。

　　對視了幾秒，白櫻突然拍了拍翅膀，架著鐮刀和死神幻象一起從高空俯衝而下，快速地逼近蒼煌，高高舉起鐮刀，準備取下蒼煌的首級。

　　一道銀光閃過，但受到傷害的卻不是蒼煌，反而是舉著鐮刀、準備收割首級的白櫻。

　　只見白櫻的胸口穿了一個洞，不斷地滲出血來，鮮血將白櫻雪白的狼毛染成了一片通紅。白櫻面無表情的摸了摸傷口，最後舔掉了沾在肉球上的血。

　　放任傷口不斷流著血，白櫻再度架起鐮刀，準備對蒼煌發出第二次攻勢－－本來應該是這樣的。

　　將鐮刀架好的白櫻像是被一陣電流通過一般全身顫抖，突然就跪倒在了地上，同時，地面上也浮現出了青藍色的巨大魔刻陣，樣式雖然簡單，但是卻散發出陣陣壓迫感。

　　「唉呀呀。」蒼煌摸了摸鬍子，微微笑著說：「雖然說會全力阻止你們，但要是老夫真的用了全力，恐怕這塊地就毀掉囉。」

　　白櫻倒了下來，在地板上不斷掙扎，但卻徒勞無功。此時，從魔刻陣的角落竄出了幾條末端帶刺的鎖鏈，將白櫻牢牢地綁了起來，尖端再刺回魔刻陣裡，變成了一具巨大的枷鎖。

　　「還是稍微睡一下吧。」魔刻陣將白櫻帶到了蒼煌面前，只見蒼煌用法杖在白櫻面前輕輕的點了一下，法杖點下去的瞬間，空中激起了一波波漣漪。不斷掙扎的白櫻感覺到眼皮越來越沉重，最後進入了夢鄉之中。

　　同時，死神幻象、大鐮刀和黑闇之翼也紛紛瓦解，變成了紫色的魔力粒子後鑽回到白櫻體內。

　　「這是……？」哈那小心地扶著受傷掛彩的希那，看著巨大的青藍色魔刻陣枷鎖。蒼煌悠悠地說道：「是老夫以前跟一些人一起研發出來的魔法，專門用來封鎖對象魔力的。」

　　不愧是曾任大主將的人……兄弟倆不約而同地在心裡讚嘆，雖然兩人都不知道各自想的是一樣的事情。

　　「嘛，倒是希那，你的腳沒事吧？」蒼煌看了一下希那腳上的傷口，而希那還是笑著回答：「沒事的沒事的！」

　　雖然血已經不流了，但是傷口還沒完全的結痂，還是能透過傷口看到一點紅色的肉。

　　「看起來一點都不像沒事。」哈那蹲了下來，幾個金色的魔刻陣移動到了哈那的手掌上，哈那將手掌湊到希那的傷口邊。

　　希那本要阻止哈那的行動，卻被哈那賞了一個手刀。

　　一陣小小的金光過後，希那腳上的傷口消失無蹤，反而是哈那的手臂上多出了一道未癒合的淡紅色傷疤。

　　「哈那？你幹嘛？」希那不解地問，哈那又賞了他一個手刀，但這次希那反應得快，將手刀攔截下來，哈那小聲地說：「這傷本來就是該打在我身上的，你沒必要幫我承受。」

　　「什麼嘛，真不坦率呢，就不能好好說句謝謝嗎？」

　　「……要你管。」

　　於是希那又開始追著哈那跑，蒼煌看了看追打中的兩人，決定就隨他們去玩，隨後又將目光轉回了沉睡中的白櫻身上。

　　「還不能完美的控制闇之魔力呢……這孩子。」蒼煌低語：「但，還挺有淺力的……呢。」

　　說完，蒼煌一揮手，前方就浮現了一個寫著「門」字樣的青藍色魔刻陣，蒼煌將追打中的雙胞胎叫回來後，便穿過了那青藍色的魔刻陣，回到了魔導公會－－裡面的蒼煌的房間。

　　待續。

【聊天聊天】
不要問我我都寫了些什麼，我只知道我對不起雷帝大人
總之就......
就是這樣子啦，慢慢看啦（逃

----------


## 夜落白櫻

[12章：雷犬VS冰虎！]

　　時間回到白櫻剛出門之後。

　　白櫻出門之後，奈希也從自己房間裡走了出來，雖然臉上還是戴著白色面具，但頭上並沒有戴著那吊著鈴鐺球的帽子，紅棕色的狐狸耳朵晃啊晃的。

　　「帽子呢？」柏爾斯特罕見的問，畢竟他給人的印象就是個不在乎旁人的瘋子炸彈魔，難得問人一句話都讓人覺得極其罕見，大概跟把面具拿掉的奈希一樣罕見。

　　奈希沒有回答，只是舉起左手，「砰」的一聲，吊著鈴鐺球的帽子伴隨著一陣煙霧出現在奈希的左手，稍微調整了一下耳朵的位置，奈希將帽子帶回頭上，鈴鐺球「叮噹叮噹」的響著。

　　「奈希的東西到底都藏在哪裡……」艾斯從一旁走了過來，好奇地望著奈希的小丑帽。

　　「無解，不能告訴你。」奈希一邊玩著不知從哪裡變出來的撲克牌一邊說：「但是可以變個魔術給你看。」

　　不等艾斯回答，奈希就挑出了其中一張牌湊到艾斯眼前，艾斯定睛一看，是鬼牌Joker，然後奈希將其他的牌放在桌上，手上拿著鬼牌輕輕地搖著，然後用力一甩，手中的一張牌瞬間變成了黑桃5、6、7、8和9的「同花順」。

　　奈希將五張牌合起來，然後再用力一甩，花色又變成了黑桃10、J、Q、K、A的「皇家同花順」。

　　最後，奈希再次將五張合了起來，輕輕的一搓，五張牌又變回一張，牌面的花色也變回了鬼牌。

　　「怎、怎麼變的啊？」艾斯看呆了，奈希卻搖了搖手指，說：「無解，講了就不神秘了，魔術就是要神秘才好玩。」

　　在一旁看著的柏爾斯特喝了一口紅茶，望著把他晾在一邊，自己和艾斯玩起來的奈希一眼，清了清喉嚨說：「好了好了，小把戲玩完了吧？還有任務要做的呢。」

　　分派給奈希和艾斯的任務內容大抵和白櫻差不多，是戰士公會委託來的模擬戰鬥訓練。柏爾斯特知道白櫻不喜歡戰士公會裡的幾個特定人物，所以將本來要交給奈希的魔導公會任務推給了白櫻。

　　「交給你們啦。」柏爾斯特有點隨便的分派了任務，奈希隔著面具發出了幾聲氣音，聽起來帶著點不悅。

　　＊＊＊

　　【羅奇里爾城，「戰士公會」前。】

　　來到戰士公會，奈希走上前去想敲門，誰知道門突然就打開來，奈希迎面撞上了從裡面走出來的藍毛犬人。

　　「嗚喔……抱歉。」藍毛犬人向奈希道歉，奈希也向犬人鞠躬道歉。

　　藍毛犬人打量著穿著奇裝異服的奈希，像是想起甚麼了一樣，拍了拍手說：「啊，你是我們委託的那個吧，刺客公會的面具小丑……叫做什麼來著？」

　　奈希簡單的自我介紹，順便介紹了一下艾斯，藍毛犬人摸了摸後腦杓，說：「嗯……我叫做萊奇利，萊奇利·伊納茲瑪。」

　　「既然人都來了，那也不多說了，兩位也都知道該做些什麼吧？」萊奇利如此問道，奈希歪著頭回答：「肯定，大致知道。」

　　那就好辦了。萊奇利這麼說道，將兩人引導到了戰士公會的戰鬥訓練場。

　　戰士公會的訓練場做成了像是古羅馬競技場一般的圓形鬥技場，四周是觀眾席，而中間則是進行訓練的地方。

　　「訓練場要觀眾席幹啥啊？」艾斯忍不住吐槽。

　　「嘛，我們家會長的腦子可是帶洞的，還不小。」萊奇利瞇起眼睛說：「先不管我們家會長腦子上的洞了，我想想齁……我一個人要對付你們兩個有點吃力啊，不如我再叫一個人過來，一對一吧。」

　　萊奇利招呼了一隻坐在觀眾席上的棕熊，棕熊一聽到萊奇利的呼喚，馬上戴上了黑色的拳套，從觀眾席上一躍而下。

　　「嗚喔喔！又可以打架了嗎！」棕熊少年一臉興奮的問。

　　萊奇利稍微點了頭，棕熊便開心對著奈希和艾斯自我介紹：「喔！我叫做德里希那·彌布黎！請多指教！」

　　最後的結果，決定先進行萊奇利和艾斯的戰鬥，再來才是奈希和德里希那。

　　＊＊＊

　　德里希那帶著奈西走上了觀眾席，而德里希那旁邊坐著一隻帶著眼鏡、樣貌與他相似的棕熊獸人，是德里希那的弟弟，冽特·彌布黎，而列特的旁邊坐……不如說躺了另一隻醉醺醺的棕熊，臉上還帶著紅暈，而地上還擺著一罐酒。

　　「姊姊大人還真是失態呢…….」冽特推了下眼鏡，語帶無奈的說：「這位是我們的姊姊，伏特加·彌布黎。」

　　奈希點了點頭以表示理解，隨後三人便將注意力又放回了場地中央的一犬一虎身上。

　　「話先說在前頭，我不會手下留情的喔。」場上的萊奇利拔出了配戴在左腰的劍，是一柄主色調為藍色，邊緣帶著些許水色的長劍。

　　不待艾斯反應，萊奇利便已經跑上前。

　　「雷閃斬！」一招帶著雷電的劍斬就這樣朝艾斯橫劈過來，艾斯勉強跳起來閃過，但是萊奇利的劍卻突然改變方向，直直地朝上揮，卻啥都沒砍到。萊奇利一愣，剛才跳起來閃避的艾斯呢？。

　　說也奇怪，萊奇利明顯感覺到劍砍中了什麼東西，但是卻沒看見艾斯的身影。

　　原來，當劍砍中艾斯的同時，艾斯發動了自身的特殊能力－－幻影，在一剎那驚險的躲過了萊奇利的閃電劍，閃避掉攻擊的下一瞬間，艾斯的身影在萊奇利背後現形，手中的雙刀靈活一轉，朝萊奇利的背部刺去。

　　誰知萊奇利的反射神經也是一流，人還沒轉身，手就先伸到背後用長劍擋住了雙刀的突刺。

　　暗襲失敗的艾斯立刻向後翻了一圈以拉開距離，身邊頓時瀰漫著一股寒氣。

　　下一秒，寒氣中竄出了許多尖銳的冰錐，艾斯雙刀一揮，冰錐就朝著萊奇利飛去，萊奇利卻不慌不忙的用單手持刀，輕易的將冰錐擊碎。

　　接著，萊奇利以迅雷不及掩耳的速度朝艾斯奔去，速度之快，簡直像瞬間移動一樣。

　　「雷閃斬！」萊奇利再度揮出了附著雷電的劍，但這次不單單只是「斬擊」那麼簡單，雷電在萊奇利揮劍之後凝聚在了一塊兒，變成一道月牙型的雷電劍風朝艾斯飛去。

　　艾斯連忙造出一面冰盾防禦，但似乎已經來不及了，雷電劍風將冰盾轟了個稀巴爛，然後將艾斯轟飛了幾公尺遠。

　　「喂喂，好好躲開嘛，小心死掉喔。」萊奇利將長劍收回劍鞘，一派輕鬆地走向慘遭轟飛的艾斯。

　　遠飛到牆角、還將牆壁撞破的艾斯嘴角掛著一抹血絲，身上散落著不少碎石子，可見那劍風威力之大，但萊奇利似乎還沒有使用全力。

　　「你的實力應該不只這樣吧？快站起來。」萊奇利挑眉，倒在碎石中的艾斯緩緩站了起來，拍掉身上的碎石子，「呸」的吐掉了卡在口中的血沫。

　　抹去了嘴角的血絲，艾斯重新架起了他特有的戰鬥姿勢，雙刀刀尖對準萊奇利，並再度釋出了寒氣，周圍的氣溫瞬間驟降五度。

　　氣氛在一瞬間改變，彷彿空氣全被替換掉了一樣。

　　面對著實力高深莫測的萊奇利，艾斯深深的吸了一口氣，「冰」的魔力便爆發出來，在艾斯身邊製造了不少銳利的冰牙。

　　－－「『打』不贏的話，殺掉就行了。」艾斯心中突然想起了這句話，這是當時艾斯剛加入刺客公會時，奇魯曾對他說過的話：「既然吾等叫做『刺客』，能避免正面交手就盡量避免，但要是不幸正面交手了，也不要想著如何『打贏』對方，要想著如何『殺掉』對方。」

　　抱著這個念頭，艾斯銳利的眼神中帶著陣陣殺氣，雙刀一轉，凜冽的寒氣朝萊奇利撲去，就在萊奇利向後退的那一刻，艾斯帶著身旁的冰牙一躍而上，準備從空中給予萊奇利出奇不意的一擊。

　　待續。

【聊天時間】
我更新囉~~
順帶一提奇魯告訴艾斯的那句話，是從《暗殺教室》中，烏間老師（還是殺老師，有點忘了XD）告訴渚的那句話改寫過來的（？）
然後啊，萊奇利的名字「萊奇利·伊納茲瑪」是取自於日文「雷切（ライキリ）」和「稲妻（いなずま）」，而棕熊三姊弟的名字分別是由俄文的「водка（伏特加）」、「трещина（地裂）」、「лед（冰）」加上「Медведь（熊）」

還有就是最近要準備段考了，所以下一次更新會是暑假以後的事情囉~
還有希望暑假兩個月我可以更新到至少15章
總之大家，下次再見~~~

----------


## 夜落白櫻

【13章：毫無慈悲的魔術師】

　　冰牙如暴雨一般從天而降，艾斯暴喝一聲，揮舞著遭到冰結的雙刀重重的在萊奇利頭上落下。場中頓時激起一陣煙塵，遮蔽了眾人的視線。

　　煙塵散去後，場上僅剩下一個人還站著。是萊奇利。

　　雖然艾斯的冰牙在萊奇利身上造成了不少傷口，但在冰牙擊中萊奇利之前，萊奇利就先將少量的雷電纏繞在自己身上，形成一具「雷電鎧甲」來減緩艾斯攻擊造成的傷害。

　　然後在冰牙攻擊之後、艾斯的雙刀砍下的那一瞬間，萊奇利將身上的雷電聚集成一點，往艾斯身上釋放。

　　即使沒有造成什麼明顯外傷，艾斯還是因為受到強烈電擊昏了過去。

　　「咳咳……下手還真狠，想把我幹掉嗎？」萊奇利咳了咳，抹去了從額頭的傷口流出的血。

　　拉了拉有點破損的領口，萊奇利有點粗暴的將艾斯扛了起來，蹣跚的走向觀眾席，往奈希等人的位置走去。

　　「唔啊，萊奇利先生，要不要稍微幫你包紮一下？」冽特從背包裡取出了簡單的包紮用品，萊奇利將艾斯放在一旁，然後坐到伏特加旁邊，揮了揮手，說：「免了免了，受傷甚麼的早就習慣了，放著不管自己會好的啦。」

　　「倒是接下來，小丑，換你囉。」

　　「命令領受。」

　　奈希從觀眾席一躍而下，一旁的德里希那也不惶多讓，一樣是從觀眾席上跳了下去。

　　＊＊＊

　　「那麼那麼，重新自我介紹一遍！我叫做德里希那·彌布黎！請多多指教！」基於武鬥家的原則，德里希那在場上重新向奈希報上了名號。

　　「我是奈希，也請多指教。」而奈希則是……基於禮貌才向對方又自我介紹了一遍。

　　德里希那活動了一下四肢，折了折手指，發出了「喀喀」的聲音。

　　奈希則是將雙手手掌朝上，幾張撲克牌和一把小刀伴隨著一陣煙霧出現在奈希手上。

　　「開打之前，變個魔術給你看。」奈希將手中撲克牌全部往天空一扔，本來應該要散落在地上的撲克牌居然全部停在半空中，在奈希戴著白手套的手的動作之下，撲克牌在空中緩緩移動，排成了一個圓形。

　　而原本花色不一的撲克牌們在空中轉了一圈後，全數都變成了鬼牌。

　　「嗚喔喔！好厲害！」德里希那眼睛發亮的看著半空中的撲克牌。

　　當德里希那對奈希的魔術感到驚奇的時候，奈希突然將小刀的刀尖逼近到德里希那的眼前，低聲說道：「死之馬戲，開幕。」

　　語畢，奈希將刀子一轉，用刀柄末端的圓球在德里希那額頭上用力撞了一下。

　　這一撞讓德里希那失去重心的往後倒，奈希趁著空檔，拾起滯留在半空中的撲克牌，像投擲飛刀一樣往德里希那擲去。鋒利的紙牌彷彿切開了空氣一般發出刺耳的破空聲，在德里希那身上留下了許多傷口。

　　在德里希那好不容易找回平衡並穩住身體的時候，奈希再度拋出了許多紙牌，身影被無數紙牌遮掩，以紙牌作為掩護，奈希神出鬼沒的出現在德里希那背後，用力地從背後踹了他一腳。

　　接著，奈希抽出小刀，小刀在奈希的手帶領之下於空中舞動著，劃傷了德里希那的皮膚，鮮紅色的血滴了滿地。

　　「哥哥大人完全處於弱勢耶……」觀眾席上的冽特擔憂的看著場中央，由奈希主導的一場－－屠殺馬戲。

　　「德里他……沒那麼弱，吧。」

　　「為什麼是用『吧』……」

　　再次看回場上時，兩人倒吸了一口氣。

　　場上只有奈希還站著，而德里希那已經渾身是傷的躺倒在地上，旁邊散落著不少染血的撲克牌，身上還插著幾把小刀。

　　「欸欸！」冽特慌忙地將眼鏡拿下來仔細地擦拭了一遍，想確定不是自己眼睛出了甚麼問題。

　　「居然在一瞬間就？」萊奇利表情一沉，但下一秒卻露出了「身手真好，我要定了」的表情。

　　奈希染血的面具在此刻看來已經不是帶來歡笑的滑稽小丑，而是個面帶詭異笑容的瘋狂殺人鬼。

　　「已經結束了，呦。」奈希拔出其中一把，德里希那的身體因痛而抽搐了一下。

　　「死之馬戲，落幕」

　　正如奈希所言，這是一場由毫無慈悲的殺人小丑主演的，死之屠殺馬戲。

　　待續。

----------
爛尾了，我懂((
處理完精神低潮之後我首先面對的正是我窗掉一堆東西的現實
總之，我需要抱抱鼓勵（不要公然
快來抱我!!!!!（誰要理你

----------


## 曜狼

還好啦，怎麼會爛尾呢～
乾淨俐落才符合奈希的風格嘛
不過這會讓德里希那有點太弱，或變成是奈希本來就這麼強
之後可能要對這點做些微平衡上的調整owO

然後抱抱小白蛇>^<（#

----------


## 夜落白櫻

> 還好啦，怎麼會爛尾呢～
> 乾淨俐落才符合奈希的風格嘛
> 不過這會讓德里希那有點太弱，或變成是奈希本來就這麼強
> 之後可能要對這點做些微平衡上的調整owO
> 
> 然後抱抱小白蛇>^<（#


別忘了奈希同時也是名魔術師喔......一切都是幻覺喔......
不，我真心認為爛尾了，超級大爛尾（。
總之，嗯，對
我不知道我要說什麼了（欸
總之，感謝回復，嗯（變成白蛇四處扭

----------


## 夜落白櫻

【14章：土石與紙牌】

　　正當觀眾席上觀戰的兩人被眼前的光景嚇住的時候，倒在地上的德里希那緩緩地爬了起來，若無其事地拍掉了身上的灰塵，而插在德里希那身上的刀子也一把一把的掉到地上，全部都只是普通的假刀。

　　「很痛欸奈希！……這是什麼？」抱怨到一半，德里希那發現了沾在自己身上的紅色液體。

　　「……番茄醬？」德里希那嗅了嗅，一臉疑惑地望著奈希。

　　是的，那紅色的液體並不是德里希那的血，僅是被奈希用水稍微稀釋過的番茄醬。

　　「嗯。」奈希微微點頭。

　　「嗚啊啊，這樣衣服很難洗耶……」德里希那揉了揉卡其色上衣的領口，低聲抱怨著。

　　「Don’t mind.」奈希說，感覺出來他正在笑。

　　「我超級在意的！」伴隨著……怒吼？德里希那舉起右腳，一招迴旋踢就往奈希的臉招呼過去。

　　奈希舉起手臂，擋下了德里希那猛烈的迴旋踢，但在下個瞬間，地面隆起了一塊岩柱，猛然將奈希給撞飛。

　　「咕嗚！」岩柱撞向奈希的腰間，奈希被岩柱猛力一撞，被撞飛到空中。

　　德里希那高高跳起，跳得比奈希還高，在空中瞄準了奈希後，德里希那靠著重力及速度，用腳跟給予奈希重擊。

　　重擊的力道加上奈希原本的體重，使得奈希墜落地面時，在地上砸出了個不小的坑洞。

　　雖然隔著面具，但可以聽到奈希發出了痛苦的聲音。

　　雖然呈「大」字型躺在凹陷的坑洞裡，奈希馬上就又爬了起來。

　　「好痛……」奈希用手摀著腹部，踉踉蹌蹌地站了起來。

　　奈希稍微動了動有些疼痛的手腳，手一甩，小刀再度伴著煙霧出現在奈希手上。

　　刀身閃著金屬銀光，這次不是類似玩具的假刀，而是貨真價實、能夠致人於死的真貨。

　　看來奈希也準備動真格了。查覺到奈希散發出的殺意後，德里希那扭了扭頭，拳頭互碰在一起，金屬的拳套發出了「鏗！」的一聲。

　　「這次就不是遊戲了喔……」奈希的身影在他說完這句話之後便消失，德里希那開始警戒著四周。

　　奈希過於明顯的殺氣使德里希那背後一陣惡寒，果真，拿著數把短刀的奈希就這麼出現在他的背後。

　　德里希那口中默念了一段咒文，一道土牆猛然突出，硬是擋住了持刀攻擊的奈希。

　　「喝！」奈希用小刀拆開了土牆，土牆看似堅固，但是因為競技場的土質算不上堅硬，只要動一點技巧也能將土牆擊潰。

　　金屬製的小刀與拳套互相碰撞摩擦，在發出刺耳擦撞聲的同時，也擦出了不少火花。

　　在一陣激烈的金屬碰撞後，兩人紛紛向後跳開。

　　「哼嗯！挺厲害的嘛！」

　　「你也不差。」

　　兩人互相誇讚之後，隨即又擺出了出招的架式。

　　最先移動的是德里希那。

　　他快步朝奈希跑來，然後在奈希前方幾步的位置跳起，給了奈希一記飛踢。

　　奈希當然不會傻傻的接招。他舉起手擋住德里希那的腳，然後用力地將他給推開。被推開的德里希那在空中翻了一圈落地，臉上露出一抹自信的微笑。

　　奈希雙腳所站的土地立刻突起，將奈希整個人往空中推。

　　無法保持平衡的奈希在空中頭下腳上，德里希那用力一跳便跳到奈希身旁，正準備對奈希擊出直拳時，奈希卻不疾不徐的在手上變出了一堆紙牌，往德里希那的臉上灑。

　　被紙牌蒙蔽了視線，德里希那沒辦法對奈希出拳，而奈希在這時找回了身體的平衡，安安穩穩的落在地上。

　　－－就在德里希那也落地的那一瞬間。

　　「咕嗚！」

　　將身影隱藏在四散的紙牌中，奈希將小刀架在露出一瞬間破綻、毫無防備的德里希那脖子上。

　　「好的，又是我贏了。」奈希輕聲說道。

　　「唔……又輸了！可惡！」

　　「總會贏的，加油囉。」奈希放下握著刀的手，兩把小刀隨著煙霧消失在奈希手上。

　　「呿……那就這麼決定了！」德里希那轉身看著奈希，眼中燃燒著旺盛的鬥志：「如果再對上的話，我一定會贏你喔！」

　　奈希微微點頭，轉身走回觀眾席上。

　　＊＊＊

　　「身手真好，感覺做刺客有點浪費才能呢。」萊奇利鼓掌說道，奈希搖了搖頭：「抱歉，但是我不會離開刺客公會的。」

　　「唉呀呀……被聽出來啦。」萊奇利攤了攤手，繼續說道：「如果改變心意了還是可以的喔？」

　　「我會考慮的，考慮。」

　　這時，躺著的艾斯慢慢的爬起來，他撫著後腦杓，緩慢地坐了起來。

　　「奈希？你們已經結束了？」

　　「肯定，結束了。」奈希回答：「你沒事了嗎。」

　　「是沒事……好痛痛痛痛！」艾斯正想站起來，卻被全身上下的傷搞的站不起來。

　　「……否定，很有事吧。」

　　看來免不了要在戰士公會待久一點了呢……

　　奈希看著按著傷口的艾斯，輕輕地搖了搖頭。

　　待續。

【白櫻，閒聊時間】
剛好一個月，嗯（嗯
剛好隔了一個月才更新，德里希那都在地上躺一個月了（欸
總之，呃，我也不知道要說甚麼才好
就......就，總之再等一個月吧（欸

----------


## 卡斯特

番茄醬wwwwwww
戳中我的笑點了wwwwww(#

我覺得白櫻寫的戰鬥很順（點頭
真的很順（再點頭（夠

德里希那表示就是躺那麼久才會大輸奈希（？


總之白櫻小說加油～
再讓艾斯躺在公會裡一個月吧！（x

----------

